# Night Lords Novels



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

What do you guys think of the three? 

I have heard of some mixed reviews, so I thought I would ask here to find out. I had to take a break from the HH set... getting kinda....dry...

I want to stay in the realm of the CSM, and I heard these books; Soul Hunter, Blood Reaver, Void Stalker. 

The review site I looked at for some recommendations said they could be read individually or as a set. I think the set would be best. hah.

Also, does anyone know of any other good CSM novels they could recommend to me? If so, just let me know who the author is please!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

They are considered some of the better CSM books. ADB certainly has a much better hold on traitor marines, than he does loyalists. The Talon of Horus is also a quite good read, though I think his Night Lords series hits the vibe a good deal better.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/night-lords-the-omnibus_.html
It has a couple interlinking short stories as well, so a quite pickup.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mixed reviews? I've never heard anything but praise for the series. I thought they were fantastic, some of the best books you will find in the Black Library, I would even say they are 'must reads'. On another note though, I wouldn't say you could read the series out of order or on their own.

The novels I believe everyone should read include:

The Night Lords trilogy
Eisenhorn, Ravenor and Bequin
Gaunts Ghosts
The Emperor's Gift(ideally read after Ravenor)
Certain Heresy novels, but only if you're reading the series.

A lot of reading material there, but it's the best of BL imo.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mixed reviews? I've never heard anything but praise for the series. I thought they were fantastic, some of the best books you will find in the Black Library, I would even say they are 'must reads'. On another note though, I wouldn't say you could read the series out of order or on their own.
> 
> The novels I believe everyone should read include:
> 
> ...



I never really believe the review websites. I just dont think they know about the 40k universe, which doesn't help.

I have seen the books you mentioned and though about those a great deal, however, I wasn't sure if I really cared for imperial guard stuff, but the story line is more important to me. 

Anyways, thanks for that list, it's quite helpful!

I would love to hear from others, and how their experience with the books have been.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

All the books in Angel of Blood's list are worth your while.

The Night Lords series is great. Characterisation and humour in spades, plus lots of tasty fluff and some slight rumination on the human condition. A lot of people have a real affection for the characters, which is interesting considering they're Night Lords. 
Sometimes I think of them as akin to the 100 Acre Wood cast. Except, you know, also damned superhuman killing machines.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> I have seen the books you mentioned and though about those a great deal, however, I wasn't sure if I really cared for imperial guard stuff, but the story line is more important to me.


Gaunts Ghosts is the only one of those that is Imperial Guard based. But it's imo a truly fantastic series. The beauty of it being that it is quite big, so you do end up knowing and loving the characters quite a lot as you go, which makes their triumphs and casualties that much more meaningful, or so I found anyway. 

Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Bequin, are so good because they show you the side you never see of the Imperium. The actual worlds, cities, politics and behind the scenes machinations. These novels aren't set on battlefronts or in the middle of giant wars and campaigns. They're on the ground, investigating leads, getting amongst Imperial society and politics, but with good solid action mixed in.

The Night Lords trilogy is so good I suppose, because it really get's you attached to these traitors, and some of the most brutal ones at that, yet still makes them protagonists in there own way.

On that same note, I knew I was missing one book out, and it's a truly unforgivable miss. I would put it up there in the top spot with others as one of the best books BL have produced and overall one of the best books I have read myself. Like the Night Lords, it focuses on traitors, but makes them into very sympathetic characters somehow in some cases and just downright likeable. It is a must read in every way, and the series will no doubt only get better. That book?

The Talon of Horus.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> The Talon of Horus.



Is this a stand alone or a part of a series?

Also, Angel, what do you think of the Dark Apostle books? I know there is a second and third, but I can't remember the name. Again, heard some not so great things about that, but I bought it at a half price book store today as I like to collect many books. Hah. 

I will have to scoop up The Talon of Horus. I think I may have it already, but will have to change it from mobi format.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Talon of Horus is the first in a new series about the black legion.


----------



## cottrelli (Dec 1, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mixed reviews? I've never heard anything but praise for the series. I thought they were fantastic, some of the best books you will find in the Black Library, I would even say they are 'must reads'. On another note though, I wouldn't say you could read the series out of order or on their own.
> 
> The novels I believe everyone should read include:
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. One book I would add that is Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe. I'm not usually a fan of Thorpe's work (preferring ADB, Abnett and Wraight) but AoD really stood out to me as a great example of 40K fiction. It was released way back in the day (I want to say around '02 or '03) and was my introduction to the world of Warhammer, so maybe I'm just nostalgic.

On the other hand, it was one of the earliest examples I can remember of an interaction between a Fallen who was there for the Heresy and a zealot DA of the "modern" era. The absolute conviction from Astelan that he was in the right (detailed in the spoiler below) versus Boreas's determination to show him the error of his ways was a brilliant hook that kept me coming back for more, especially as we see Astelan's resolve begin to wear down. Of course it was interspersed with bolter porn, but even that was surprisingly well written and a good break from the interrogations. The fact that the ending beautifully tied together the interrogations and the more traditional action in the story made this all the better.

In short, Angels of Darkness is a great read and I would recommend it to anyone wanting to get a glimpse of DA Fallen-Faithful interaction before the letdowns that were the DA HH novels.



Astelan was convinced it was Lion El'Jonson who betrayed Luther and that El'Jonson was waiting to see who won the Battle of Terra before he decided his allegiances; he tried to persuade Boreas to believe this as well. In the end, as Boreas and his squad prepare to sacrifice themselves to save a DA training planet, Boreas leaves a record of all that his team experienced in tracking the renegade Fallen. Near the end he instructs that should his communique be found, one should go to the dungeons of the DA fortress monastery and tell Astelan he was right about the Lion. Granted, this was way before the HH series got kicked off, so it's been retconned all to hell and back. Still, I prefer Astelan's views on the Lion to the current continuity that makes him seem faultless.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Talon of Horus is the first in a new series about the black legion.


 
I will look for the author. I have a list of most if not all the novels that I can get ahold of, and they're listed by author. I had no luck trying to find this one. haha


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Also, Is there just the one book so far? Or have they published any of the others?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

First book. Published last year. Author is ADB.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Awesome, found it. I shall be reading it through the next couple of days.

It is an honor to have you comment and give me some really good recommendations, sir. Thank you very much!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Mixed reviews? I've never heard anything but praise for the series. I thought they were fantastic, some of the best books you will find in the Black Library, I would even say they are 'must reads'. On another note though, I wouldn't say you could read the series out of order or on their own.


We actually had a member who reviewed the first book and quite clearly didnt like it. Some of the things he said were pretty good (like the fact that the characters smile a bit to much and to often.) Sadly, a member of the staff who got to talk to ADB removed that review with a little to much gusto.

Overall I like the first book, thought the second was alright, and didn't care so much for the third.


Other books to look out for: Storm of Iron by Graham McNeill and Lord of the Night by Simon Spurier. The first is an Iron Warriors book, who's main character Honsou goes on to be a major antagonist in the later Ultramarine novels. The second is the first Night Lord novel black library produced, and its main character is actually mentioned a few times in ADB's series.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

darkreever said:


> Overall I like the first book, thought the second was alright, and didn't care so much for the third.


 
This is what I meant about mixed reviews. It seems a couple of others on the site where I was looking felt the exact same way, about all three.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I never looked at it as three seperate books, thus never had a problem with any of the instalments. Loved the whole thing.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Well the first one is turning out to be pretty good so far! I'm anxious to get through it all.

Either Chaos stories are so much different than others or ABD just write completely different from others.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The chaos pow does tend to be a lot more interesting than the loyalist one.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> The chaos pow does tend to be a lot more interesting than the loyalist one.


I'm not sure if this was answered already, but what do you guys think about the Dark Apostle book? I think there are two more in the cycle, but that's the only one I have.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Dark Apostle by Anthony Reynolds is a good book, and yes it is the first in a series. The other two books are Dark Disciple and Dark Creed. Overall I think the trilogy holds up a bit better than the Night Lords trilogy.

I know some have a bit of an issue with certain things in Dark Apostle, namely that the Word Bearers were able to take down a titan in the manner they did. But those same people seem to give the Night Lords a pass when it came to how they took down a titan in their own series (between the two the Word Bearers seems more feasible.)


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

darkreever said:


> I think Dark Apostle by Anthony Reynolds is a good book, and yes it is the first in a series. The other two books are Dark Disciple and Dark Creed. Overall I think the trilogy holds up a bit better than the Night Lords trilogy.
> 
> I know some have a bit of an issue with certain things in Dark Apostle, namely that the Word Bearers were able to take down a titan in the manner they did. But those same people seem to give the Night Lords a pass when it came to how they took down a titan in their own series (between the two the Word Bearers seems more feasible.)


Ah, I am glad you brought that up. When I read about that in the Night Lords series, I was a little taken back. 

So, I can fairly take your word for it' . I am quite anxious to get to finish all of these books that I'm reading. it seems I have much ahead of me. Haha. 

You guys are awesome in your informative input and hurl great recommendations. I hope we can continue to converse like this on many other topics. Preferably 40k PC games... and how I seem to think there aren't any more for me to play as I went through them all!

I think I made the right choice when I came here and met you guys. You're all pretty awesome!


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the Word Bearers books a fair amount. I liked the second better, as it was more intimate due to the main characters all just going on an adventure, and we see more of their various interactions and the complexities of the relationships between what were basically fairly shallow archetypes in the first novel.
There were also some nice moments, like the guy getting separated from the rest of the squad and what happens afterwards.

The third was a satisfying end, if a slight misfire in terms of the the sub-plot. And the huge battle veers into bolter-porn a little. And the little short that wraps up the fate of one of the characters was good, if dark as heck.

Also, the characters cameo (or outright appear) in various Heresy shorts.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

That sounds really awesome. 

Is there an Emperor's Children novel?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Ahriman novels by John French are also very good. The third one is due out soon, and it seems like they might tie in with the Abbadon novels at some point as well. 

Anything by ADB, French or Reynolds is good, and McNeill does a good job on the IWs.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Which reminds me. Does anyone know if Abbadon appears in the Talon of Horus novels?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

He ought to, that series is about how he became the Despoiler and founds the Black Legion. (And yes, he is in Talon of Horus.)


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

darkreever said:


> He ought to, that series is about how he became the Despoiler and founds the Black Legion. (And yes, he is in Talon of Horus.)


haha okay, I'm only three chapters in. They talk as if he is a myth or something, even though many of them fought in the Great Crusade.

Wonderful story so far. Anything dark and brutal, is for me. 

Someone explained it as "bolter porn", and that is EXACTLY what I am into.  Blood, gore, chaos, filth and destruction!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

As I said before it is a wonderful story, but I must ask. Is ADB always so philosophical when speaking as a narrator? Just kind of different than many BL books I have read; and all in the first person, which is even stranger!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the first person aspect. Eisenhorn by Dan Abnett is the same. Found it a little odd at first, took a bit of getting used to, but then I began to really appreciate it.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> I like the first person aspect. Eisenhorn by Dan Abnett is the same. Found it a little odd at first, took a bit of getting used to, but then I began to really appreciate it.


It's actually growing on me. 

It's the philosophical monologues that kind of bother me... doesn't have a whole lot to do with the story in my eyes.

What do you guys think about those?


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what sections you're referring to in particular, but there's a lot of thematic stuff in that novel that sets the characters up as being in a believable frame of mind to do what they do, and what the novel is about.

I'd say emotional state rather than frame of mind, but I'm not sure that would be an accurate phrase for space marines. They're all 'philosophically' damaged, or damaged in their ideals/beliefs/purpose for keeping going. I imagine you know the point of the book's story, but I don't want to spoil until you get there. The author is creating depth to the characters so you can see why they end up making the choice they do.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it. I like to read more than bolter born. The philosophical thoughts and conversations if nothing else just show me the writer is actually very good and accomplished at writing and putting more complex literary ideas and concepts down. It's where other authors like Ben Counter and James Swallow fall short for me. Everything with them is just very obvious, blunt and uninspired. Any time they try to go for more complex or idiosyncratic ideas etc, they just don't pull it off.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Right on.

I'm a little past chapter 10 and haven't seen any signs of Abaddon yet, just talk about him.

I also was referring to the first few chapters. It almost seemed like the author was trying to speak to the reader. I did find that interesting. Sometimes in random sections I will see philosophical talk about something else, not always pertaining to the story. Usually background on the Eye or the Warp.

I think I can used to it. I'm so used to Jeff Grubb and Dan Abnet's writing.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I have to add to this as I'm finally getting to the Night Lords books and finished the first one and I'm half way through the second book.

I seriously disliked Soul Hunter. The story line was great, and quite unique. Not too fond of the main character, but I can look past it. I feel that the execution of the writing could have been way better. Unfortunately, even looking past the horrendous grammatical errors on almost every page, the style of writing put me off.

So, after reading this one, I almost just gave up and continued on with the stack of books that I intend to read. I thought long and hard after I got a decent .mobi of Ahriman:Unchanged that was finally available to download. I decided to continue on and give Blood Reaver a try. I couldn't understand why ADB wrote like that, as I read The Talon of Horus and absolutely loved it. Luckily, Blood Reaver is written much better, maybe not as good as everyone says, but I understand now where the mixed reviews that I read, when I first posted this thread, came from.

Another thing I want to mention, but I don't remember if anyone told me (I have a condition... from combat) when I asked about what books the Red Corsairs were in, I don't think I heard they were in Blood Reaver. I doubt they're big in it, but I've never read about them, and ADB's portrayal of them is quite humorous. 

Sorry, but I was hoping to get some individual reviews on the individual novels. What do you guys think are the good qualities of each one, and what about some of the things you think could be changed?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> I have to add to this as I'm finally getting to the Night Lords books and finished the first one and I'm half way through the second book.
> 
> I seriously disliked Soul Hunter. The story line was great, and quite unique. Not too fond of the main character, but I can look past it. I feel that the execution of the writing could have been way better. Unfortunately, even looking past the horrendous grammatical errors on almost every page, the style of writing put me off.
> 
> ...


The gildar rift have a major focus on Huron Blackheart, as well the short story the Tyrants champion.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Storm of Iron is decent. Essentially a story about Honsou the half blood in the Iron Warriors.

Without wishing to spoil it - he's a survivor from the HH days, let's leave it at that... 

I like the story, though it is a bit old now.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/storm-of-iron-ebook.html

CtS


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Storm of Iron is decent. Essentially a story about Honsou the half blood in the Iron Warriors.
> 
> Without wishing to spoil it - he's a survivor from the HH days, let's leave it at that...
> 
> ...


I totally concur! If you want a CSM book where the bad guys actually win for a change, go for Storm of Iron. You'll absolutely love it!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Storm of iron is quite good, actually i think was first CSM novel i read many years ago. Dont think OP can post right now to reply anyway..


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I was under the impression that Honsou was not around during the HH, at least not as an IW


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

piemelke said:


> I was under the impression that Honsou was not around during the HH, at least not as an IW


At the end of Angel Exterminatus it shows Fabius Bile with a geneseed tube, the only viable one saved from a fire. Only Hon... Sou... can still be read on it. An iron warriors character in the story is Honourable Soulaka. So pretty easy to guess whom his sire is.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well that can only be part if his gene offspring, the other being IF ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well the geneseed tubes was damaged, Honsou's being the only viable one. So he promptly blended it up with some stolen fist material, he did after all have plenty on hand from playing monster-maker.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

so would you say he was present during the HH or not ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

piemelke said:


> so would you say he was present during the HH or not ?


We dont know if Fabius or the Iron Warriors manages to implant him in time for the Siege of Terra. Remember, this happens in the 7 year Age of Darkness period prior to the Siege. Not a lot of time for a new Astartes to gain a lot of experience, even if they use the 1-2 year turnaround method. Appearing during the Scouring period seems more likely to me.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd agree


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Honsou is an aberration. He is just a blend of IF/IW/EC and human genestock. Probably that's the reason he is such a bland villain without any motivations for his actions.


----------

